# Luke Jackson invited to the Blazers training camp?..



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

I read this was a radio blurb by Mike Rice in the O-Live forum. Anyone else hear this? It woulden't suprise me though. If it is true good luck Luke!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I like Luke Jackson. It's too bad his game didn't carry over to the NBA. If I remember correctly, was it last year or the one before, Toronto picked him up at the end of the regular season. He scored like 35 the last game of the season.


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

I heard it on the radio live, was from Rice I believe. I'm hoping it's just for Training camp, it makes no sense/no fit for him on the actual team.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

KP is doing a favor for the guy. Just like the summer league players. They have no shot of making the team, but maybe somebody out there will see them play and they'll catch on with another team.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> KP is doing a favor for the guy. Just like the summer league players. They have no shot of making the team, but maybe somebody out there will see them play and they'll catch on with another team.


Hopefully he catches somebody's eye, he's good enough to be on an NBA roster. Just not the Blazers


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

dreamcloud said:


> I heard it on the radio live, was from Rice I believe. I'm hoping it's just for Training camp, it makes no sense/no fit for him on the actual team.


I kind of disagree, I think he could be a Nate type of player. The thing is I don't think he is better then the players that we have already to make the team.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

We don't need another guard/forward.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

The only way I see him making the team is if we have a trade that sends out more players than we get back and one of them is webster or outlaw. I have heard that Dallas, Atlanta and Memphis are high on Luke's game. At one point on ESPN.com this summer there was a blurb about him from the summer league saying that he will 100% be on an NBA team next year.


----------



## enzo aix (Oct 7, 2007)

what do we need?


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

BlazerFan22 said:


> I kind of disagree, I think he could be a Nate type of player. *The thing is I don't think he is better then the players that we have already to make the team.*


That's pretty much what I said when I say 'not a good fit'/'makes no sense' on this actual team, so not sure what you are disagree with..


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

As much as it pains me to say this, we definitely don't need him right now. I sure hope he makes another NBA squad this year and is able to stick around.

With his age and past injury history, he's running out of time to establish himself as a legit NBA player.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

dreamcloud said:


> That's pretty much what I said when I say 'not a good fit'/'makes no sense' on this actual team, so not sure what you are disagree with..


I guess I just read it the wrong way.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

sabas4mvp said:


> The only way I see him making the team is if we have a trade that sends out more players than we get back and one of them is webster or outlaw. I have heard that Dallas, Atlanta and Memphis are high on Luke's game. At one point on ESPN.com this summer there was a blurb about him from the summer league saying that he will 100% be on an NBA team next year.


Well after the draft didn't KP say there might be one more trade before the start of the season?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

he was signed to the heat last year, and proved that his game went from bad to abysmal. i would go out on a limb to say that him shooting 32% for the games that he played would be a compliment, because any time he let a shot off I assumed it would be lucky to draw backboard. Keep this guy away from your team at all costs.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

You know, not making it in the NBA isn't that big of a deal. He's got a lot of talent, and assuming he's healthy, which has been a problem, there is no reason he couldn't become a good player over in a European league. It's funny, but pretty much any college big man can play somewhere in Europe. Even Kyle Jeffers was playing in Germany a while back and he didn't light the world on fire at OSU (though he was good defensively). Chris Stephens plays in Australia, and Lamar Hurd played in Germany as well. 

An All-American player should be able to make a pretty good living...more than you or I.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Even without injuries, he would have been hard-pressed to stick around in the League. With them? He never really had a chance.

Ed O.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Tooeasy said:


> he was signed to the heat last year, and proved that his game went from bad to abysmal. i would go out on a limb to say that him shooting 32% for the games that he played would be a compliment, because any time he let a shot off I assumed it would be lucky to draw backboard. Keep this guy away from your team at all costs.


Yeah, I remember posters on the Heat forum last season complaining about how horrible Luke was, constantly calling him the worst players on their roster - and keep in mind this is a team that won 15 games.

Luke had a great college career and looked like a promising NBA prospect. Unfortunately, he ended up being a poor man's (a really, REALLY poor man's) Adam Morrison.

BNM


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

The guy is dumb, as I guarantee some European team has offered him a guaranteed contract in the low-to-mid 6 figure range and he has turned them down. 

His game and lack of athlecism(Due more to injury than anything), just screams Euroleague. I think he could be a good rotation player there rather than a 13th-15th man in the NBA.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

If he makes the Blazers team, whose job will he take? Oh, I forgot, Pritchard won't let Koponen in so he can keep the 15th spot open for a better player who comes along. I'm a Petteri fan and Luke Jackson, oh yeah, this excites me.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Tooeasy said:


> he was signed to the heat last year, and proved that his game went from bad to abysmal. i would go out on a limb to say that him shooting 32% for the games that he played would be a compliment, because any time he let a shot off I assumed it would be lucky to draw backboard. Keep this guy away from your team at all costs.


Correct. Seriously, dude must have missed literally EVERY significant shot in his tenure here.. Floaters, open threes (supposedly his speciality), you name it.

I remember one play to end the half he airballed an open floater from like 4 ft away.. And Wade was open under the rim and wanted the alley-oop too.

I think most Heat fans would agree, of all the talentless players we housed last season, Luke freaking Jackson was by far the worst, or atleast the most disappointing..


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

dreamcloud said:


> That's pretty much what I said when I say 'not a good fit'/'makes no sense' on this actual team, so not sure what you are disagree with..


Don't mind BlazerFan22. He is... well... kinda slow. Special Ed you know?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

according to realgm, the blazers signed him on as the 15th man for the preseason roster. I would've taken a flyer on many a player before choosing him..


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

You know I see a lot of post saying "We don't need this guy right now". But the facts are, his role would be to stay on the bench, not *****, and click his heels together while repeating "There is no place like the NBA" over and over to himself. Not everybody on the team has to be a productive player on the court. Some players just need to provide a body to practice with, be ready to play, and not *****. 




Now, back to Luke Jackson. He looked horrible in summer league. He better turn it up about 3 notches to even stay in the NBA.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Luke Jackson is terrible. He's slow, has no lateral movement, can't defend anyone, and now he can't shoot which was his strength.
The guy stinks. He'd probably roll over someone's ankle or foot in practice.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

hasoos said:


> You know I see a lot of post saying "We don't need this guy right now". But the facts are, his role would be to stay on the bench, not *****, and click his heels together while repeating "There is no place like the NBA" over and over to himself. Not everybody on the team has to be a productive player on the court. Some players just need to provide a body to practice with, be ready to play, and not *****.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know he had at least one very solid game in the summer league. To say he looked horrible is flat out wrong. I am not being a Duck homer, but one of his performances was talked about on ESPN.com because of how much better he looked than everyone out there.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

We didn't get Josh Childress, but we landed the PAC-10 MVP runner-up to Childress.

So, almost as good?


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Luke has talent. He suffered a herniated disc his rookie year and that has put him behind. If he is healthy I think he can play in this league.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

TLo said:


> Luke has talent. He suffered a herniated disc his rookie year and that has put him behind.


His rookie year was the only year he looked serviceable. He's spent the three years since then being below NBA-caliber.

I don't think he's simply "behind." He's been derailed.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

sabas4mvp said:


> I know he had at least one very solid game in the summer league. To say he looked horrible is flat out wrong. I am not being a Duck homer, but one of his performances was talked about on ESPN.com because of how much better he looked than everyone out there.


Well that is nice and all, but I am a duck homer too, and I saw him play in 2 games and he stunk. He may have had a good one after that, that would not surprise me, somebody on the Miami squad had to step up at some point. Now please realize, when I said he stunk in those games I watched, I am taking it easy on him. That is how bad he was.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Here is my homeristic post...

20 points, 5 boards, 4 assists, 2 steals and 1 block in 25 minutes is a great all around game. 
http://www.nba.com/jazz/Revue/rmr2008_day1_dalatl.html
http://www.nba.com/media/jazz/rmr08_day1_gm1.pdf 

Yes it's the summer league, but he is better than people are giving him credit for. Better for the team than Koponen? Who knows, better than Webster or outlaw? No. I trust KP though.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Luke Jackson's strength for this Blazers team will be his hustle during practice. And again he'll be another 1st rounder on this team.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

deanwoof said:


> Luke Jackson's strength for this Blazers team will be his hustle during practice. And again he'll be another 1st rounder on this team.


I think he might be trade bait along with Sergio and maybe Webster.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

BlazerFan22 said:


> I think he might be trade bait along with Sergio and maybe Webster.


Seems likely to me. You can use him as filler to make the salaries match. 

That way we don't have to use a guy we want to keep. 

Could be why we haven't signed PK. as well -- yet.


g


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Okay, so _if_ Jackson's actually added to the roster as is, with no further trades for a bit, and we figure he's a 2/3, who's ahead of him on the depth chart? Clearly Roy, Fernandez, Webster and Outlaw, and probably Bayless, at least at the 2. But let's say somehow that all those guys are either hurt, in foul trouble, or simply needing a breather. Would you play him ahead of Batum at either position? Would you play Jackson at the 3 ahead of Frye? Would you go with a Rodriguez and Blake backcourt before playing either of them with Jackson?

I'm just trying to get my brain wrapped around what is role _might_ be if he were to somehow stick. Thanks!


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

PorterIn2004 said:


> I'm just trying to get my brain wrapped around what is role _might_ be if he were to somehow stick. Thanks!


...towels, water bottles, cheerleading, etc, etc!!!


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Okay, so _if_ Jackson's actually added to the roster as is, with no further trades for a bit, and we figure he's a 2/3, who's ahead of him on the depth chart? Clearly Roy, Fernandez, Webster and Outlaw, and probably Bayless, at least at the 2. But let's say somehow that all those guys are either hurt, in foul trouble, or simply needing a breather. Would you play him ahead of Batum at either position? Would you play Jackson at the 3 ahead of Frye? Would you go with a Rodriguez and Blake backcourt before playing either of them with Jackson?
> 
> I'm just trying to get my brain wrapped around what is role _might_ be if he were to somehow stick. Thanks!


When we need a SF in the game who has a high IQ, can pass, dribble, shoot from the outside, and hit his free throws in the clutch then I think it will be all right to put him in. His team Defense is also pretty good. Sooner or later he is going to stick with an NBA team.(If he stays healthy) because when healthy he can flat out play. Might as well be Portland.

I would not be too bummed out to see him the lineup with Broy, Bayless, L.A and Oden. Nothing wrong with having an extra player on the court who can feed the post. I watched him school Martel and Travis in either a pre season or summer league game. No i am not saying he is better than them now because it was 2-3 years ago, but my point is he is a very savey player who put in the right situation will be a great ROLE player. I say sign him long and cheap (With lots of team options in case he gets hurt)


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't mind the signing. We need a 15th man who can sit on the bench and not need PT, and is a role player on a cheap contract.

I don't fully understand the signing though, as one of the reasons KP gave for not wanting to sign Koponen was because he wants an open roster spot to have flexibility. I agree that it was best for Kop to sign in Europe anyway for more money and playing time to develop, but idk why he'd say that if it seems like it isn't the case. Just seems like an excuse now.

Oh well. I don't mind the signing. I don't see him ever playing meaningful minutes unless we have a ton of injuries though.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I wouldn't clog our 15th roster spot with Luke either. But KP and Co. know more about basketball than I ever will, plus they've actually scouted him, so who am I to question it? But I will. :biggrin: 

If our last roster spot is for a practice player, I'd keep Hill to bang with our big guys. If it's to develop a player who might be useful in the future, I'd keep Kopo around. If it's to position ourselves for a trade, I'd go with Luke.

I'd be pretty shocked if Luke was signed for anything other than someone to practice against in training camp -- same as Hill -- or in preparation for a trade.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*USE THE FORCE LUKE!*


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9q3eu0ZKH2E&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9q3eu0ZKH2E&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Didn't Luke once have the ability to jump? And has his release always been that slow? Maybe it's because he's left handed (and they seem to shoot funny looking).


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Dan said:


> Didn't Luke once have the ability to jump? And has his release always been that slow? Maybe it's because he's left handed (and they seem to shoot funny looking).


He did look like he was playing in slow motion. Kind of like Brandon does. Great highlights. I had not seen these.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

oops.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Dan said:


> Didn't Luke once have the ability to jump?


Huh? Huh?


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Let's be honest here. What does Luke Jackson have that most of the team doesn't have? A CHAMPIONSHIP!!! That's right, he won the D-League Championship!!!!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Let's be honest here. What does Luke Jackson have that most of the team doesn't have? A CHAMPIONSHIP!!! That's right, he won the D-League Championship!!!!


Lucky...


----------

